# H: NIB Nids W:Steel Legion/PayPal



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I went kind of bozo, getting excited to start a new army and I think I need to get out while I still can. Looking for Steel Legion Troops/Tanks/Transports (NIB/NOS/Unpainted preferred). 

I have: 

Wrath of the Hive Mind (NIB) 
2 Harpies/Crones: 1 NIB/1 Body built rest NOS 
25 Gargoyles 20 NIB 5 built, unprimed 
12 termagaunts builts (test models that have been stripped) 
1 box termagaunts NIB 
3 Raveners: Bodies Built 
Codex 

Looking for $375/OBO or even trade. 
Will not split.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Sold thanks!


----------

